# where'the fluffy puppy gone



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

.................


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

[*COLOR="DarkOrchid"]*Rocky....i so want your dog, he is absolutley beautiful...erm would you swap for 2 toy poodles?
ps.....i have just been looking at german shepherd for sale on the net..[/COLOR]


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> [*COLOR="DarkOrchid"]*Rocky....i so want your dog, he is absolutley beautiful...erm would you swap for 2 toy poodles?
> 
> ps.....i have just been looking at german shepherd for sale on the net..[/COLOR]


...............


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is 6 months already  Wow, the time just flies by!
He grows into a stunning dog and what a difference in size compare to the first pics :thumbup1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*have you got any more pics rocky?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *have you got any more pics rocky?*


......................


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he a gorgeous boy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rocky said:


> there's an album with a few in on my profile page,i will add more to it soon.
> i think its set for public viewing,let me know if its not.


*Yes its public Rocky...Warning though...i'm in love..what a stunner he is..
Can i ask what you feed him on?*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he has grown from a very cute little puppy, into a stunning and very handsome boy, he is just gorgeous, i can see why Janice wants him,.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes its public Rocky...Warning though...i'm in love..what a stunner he is..
> Can i ask what you feed him on?*


.....................


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> he has grown from a very cute little puppy, into a stunning and very handsome boy, he is just gorgeous, i can see why Janice wants him,.........


.......................


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

rocky said:


> how quickly they grow,where's the fluffy puppy gone??
> 
> max is now six months,so some growing to do yet.


He's a little stunner!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

rocky said:


> he takes after me in so many ways


Im taking your word for that Rocky as i notice there's no pics of you in your album..lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

.......................


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

rocky said:


> its a well known fact that animals start to resemble their owners
> 
> ps i also have a pet slug:001_unsure:


Well let's hope it's MAX you take after.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He is a beautiful dog hes grown up so much.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww 

They aint babbies long...but hes still fluffy ..:thumbup:

stunning dog!...:thumbup:


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is lovely and still very fluffy 

i think his face is great- very intelligent looking


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

rocky said:


> he takes after me in so many ways


Now i know.....i have to agree.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

the shark was a good one,lol!:crazy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> the shark was a good one,lol!:crazy:


What shark one?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning.....Jill


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> He is absolutely stunning.....Jill


One of the best looking GSD's ive ever seen.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

stunning dog rocky, wouldn't say no to him meself but don't fancy fighting janice for him :scared:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

CAN WE SHARE HIM ROCKY?....PLEEEEEEEASE.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> CAN WE SHARE HIM ROCKY?....PLEEEEEEEASE.


*excuse me, but i offerd Rocky 2 toy poodles for max...*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *excuse me, but i offerd Rocky 2 toy poodles for max...*


Yeah...and i offered him my body. OK..You win, you probably stand a better chance with your offer.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

He looks like he will be a big hansome boy , check out the size of his feet !!!
We sometimes meet a bloke with 2 german sheps the one looks just like yours will when grown up. He has the biggest head ive ever seen on a G/S , he is a real softie too , and im glad i know this because i would poo my pants if i didnt know him when he comes running at you ......


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

...................


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok Rocky now your just rubbing our noses in it..
But to be fair, he is one hansome dog..one day i'm going to have one, then i'll make you jealous too.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

rocky said:


> thank for all the comments,couldn't resist sharing these latest ones


I WANT HIM....PLEEEEEASE  
Stunning dog and great pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok Rocky now your just rubbing our noses in it..
> But to be fair, he is one hansome dog..one day i'm going to have one, then i'll make you jealous too.*


You've got to talk your husband round yet


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

he is so addorable dead cute and fluffy


----------

